# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Hà Tĩnh - Du lich Ha Tinh

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Hà Tĩnh* - *Du lich Ha Tinh*
Hà Tĩnh là một tỉnh ở dải đất miền Trung, nằm trong vùng du lịch Bắc Trung bộ, phía bắc giáp Nghệ An, phía nam giáp Quảng Bình, phía tây giáp Lào, phía đông giáp biển Đông với bờ biển dài 137km. 


Hà Tĩnh có nhiều di tích lịch sử, văn hóa và thắng cảnh, quê hương của nhiều bậc danh nhân. Cảnh quan của tỉnh có thác Vũ Môn, vườn quốc gia Vũ Quang, hồ Kẻ Gỗ, suối nước nóng Sơn Kim, đèo Ngang, chùa Hương Tích, Hòn Bớc, Hòn Lám, các bãi tắm đẹp như Thiên Cầm, Ðèo Con, Xuân Thành, Chân Tiên. Các thắng cảnh phần lớn đều phân bổ dọc đường quốc lộ 1A và quốc lộ 8. 


Hà Tĩnh nổi tiếng về "Văn vật Hồng Lam" với các di chỉ khảo cổ rú Dầu, rú Rơm, đồ sắt Vân Chàm, Minh Long, đồ đồng Ðức Lâm, đồ gốm Cảm Trang, đồ mộc Thái Yên, lụa Hạ, vải Hồ. Dãy Hoành Sơn còn lưu giữ lũng cổ đắp ghép từ thế kỷ thứ 4.

Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Hà Tĩnh để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Giao thông ở Hà Tĩnh khá phát triển, bạn có thể đến đây bằng xe, tàu lửa hay máy bay.

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng*

Tùy vào khoảng cách, túi tiền, sở thích và thời gian du lịch, bạn có thể chọn xe khách, tàu lửa hay máy bay đến Hà Tĩnh. Để an toàn và chắc chắn, bạn nên tham khảo thông tin về lịch trình, thời gian xuất phát, điểm đến để lên lịch trình tham quan cụ thể. Một số gợi ý và địa chỉ cho các bạn tham khảo:

Xe MẬN VŨ

Tuyến   Hà Nội - Kỳ Anh (Hà Tĩnh)
Xe giường nằm chất lượng cao. Đến Hà Nội tại bến xe Nước Ngầm.
Kỳ Anh đi 20h - 20h40 - 22h30. Điện thoại vé: (039) 3865.689 - 0982.161.090.
Hà Nội về 5h40 - 11h - 17h. Điện thoại 0912.037.003 - 0989.878.122

Cơ sở 1: Cạnh hiệu sách nhân dân Kỳ Anh, Hà Tĩnh.
Cơ sở 2: Đối diện ngã ba đường Việt Lào, TT Kỳ Anh.

Xe NGỌC HOAN

Tuyến  Hà Nội - Hà Tĩnh
Xe giường nằm cao cấp. đến Hà Nội tại bến xe Nước Ngầm.
Hà Tĩnh xuất bến 21h. Hà Nội xuất bến 12h40.

Liên hệ đặt vé: 0912.541.738 - 0916.104.476. Địa chỉ: bến xe thành phố Hà Tĩnh

Xe HIẾU VIỆN

Tuyến Sài Gòn - Hà Tĩnh
Xe chất lượng cao loại 1. Bao ăn, khăn lạnh, nước suối
Khởi hành tại bến xe Miền Đông và bến xe Hà Tĩnh vào các ngày chẵn âm lịch.

Địa chỉ: 27 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Hà Tĩnh.
Điện thoại: (039) 388.1494 - 0904.045.022 - 0904.366.277 - 0903.266.060

Xe LOAN HỢI

Tuyến Sài Gòn - Hà Tĩnh
Xe chất lượng cao. Ra vào các ngày chẵn âm lịch trong tháng. 
Địa điểm đón trả khách ở Sài Gòn: bến xe Miền Đông.

Địa chỉ: Quán Gạc, Thạch Đài, Thạch Hà, Hà Tĩnh.
Điện thoại: (039) 384.9121 - 0972.263.901 - 0987.859.827


Tàu hỏa

GA HÀ NỘI
Địa chỉ: 120, Lê Duẩn, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 84.43.9423697 - Fax: 84.43.7470366
Email: gahanoi@hn.vnn.vn - Website: www.gahanoi.com.vn
Để đặt vé qua điện thoại, bạn hãy gọi vào số máy sau: (84-43) 9423949
Để hỏi đáp thông tin về giờ tàu đến và đi xuất phát từ Ga Hà Nội, bạn hãy gọi số sau: (84-43) 9423697

GA SÀI GÒN
Địa Chỉ: 01 Nguyễn Thông, Phường 9, Quận 3,TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Website:www.gasaigon.com.vn
Đặt vé qua điện thoại và đưa vé đến địa chỉ khách hàng: ĐT: 08.38.436528

GA ĐÀ NẴNG
Phòng vé Ga Đà Nẵng: 202 Hải Phòng tp Đà Nẵng
Điện thoại: 0511. 3821 175 - 3823 810
Thông tin đường dây nóng: 0511. 3750 666

Hàng không:

Các hãng hàng không hoạt động chủ yếu trong lãnh thổ Việt Nam:

JetStar:

Website: www.jetstar.com
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng: 19001550

Vietnam Airline

Website: www.vietnamairlines.com.vn
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng :
              Miền Bắc Việt Nam: 84 4 38320320
              Miền Nam Việt Nam: 84 8 38320320
              Miền Trung Việt Nam: 84 511 3832320

Air Mekong

Website: www.airmekong.com.vn
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng:
              Hà Nội: 04 - 37 188 199
              Sài Gòn: 08 - 38 463 666


*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân*

Từ Hà Nội – Hà Tĩnh khoảng 300km, khoảng cách không quá xa hay quá gần cho một chuyến phượt. Điểm trừ duy nhất là nên phượt bằng xe máy từ Hà Nội – Hà Tĩnh vào các tháng nắng, ấm trong năm, không nên đi vào mùa đông hay mùa xuân vì khí hậu lúc đó rất lạnh.

Khi di chuyển bằng xe cá nhân nên mang theo đầy đủ giấy tờ, tuân thủ luật an toàn giao thông đường bộ, chú ý xe khách ngược chiều (chạy ẩu).

*2. Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Là một tỉnh sở hữu cái nóng rang người của gió nồm và cái lạnh run người trong các tháng mùa đông đến mùa xuân, nên các tháng thích hợp nhất để đến Hà Tĩnh cho bạn là tháng 3, 4 và tháng 9, 10.

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hà Tĩnh

----------


## thietht

Biển thiên cầm

Khu di tích TNXP Ngã ba Đồng Lộc

Biển Thạch Hải

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn White Palace (139 Hà Huy Tập, Nam Ha, Thành phố Hà Tĩnh)

Khách sạn BMC Plaza Hà Tĩnh

Khách Sạn Ngân Hà (2 sao) (158 Trần Phú, Tp. Hà Tĩnh)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Bà Đào (20. Vũ Quang - Phường Trần Phú - Tp. Hà Tĩnh)

Nhà hàng Châu Tuấn

Nhà hàng Thủy Chung (Khối 11 , Thị xã Hồng Lĩnh, Hà Tĩnh)

----------


## thietht

Bánh tráng (bánh đa)

Kẹo cu đơ Hà Tĩnh

Bánh bèo Hà Tĩnh

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Hà Tĩnh

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Hà Tĩnh - Tour du lich Ha Tinh được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*

Tour du lịch Hà Tĩnh: Khu du lịch nước khoáng Sơn Kim (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá Liên Hệ

----------

